# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Krasses City-Downhill-Video

## DH_Biker

Soll also für jedes im Netz gefunde oder selebst gebasteltes Video ein Eigener Thread erstellt werden?

----------


## noox

> Soll also für jedes im Netz gefunde oder selebst gebasteltes Video ein Eigener Thread erstellt werden?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2qcY...feature=autofb


Ja genau. Einen passenden Titel dazu und ein paar beschreibende Worte. So kann dann zu einzelnen Videos besser diskutiert werden. Wobei's natürlich auch ok ist zusammenpassende Videos in einem Thread zu posten.

Zu Video: Die Landerampen sind ja teilweise richtig gefährlich klein... Wäre definitiv nix für mich...

----------


## Daniel93

Hier gibts noch mehr davon: vimeo.com/downtoearth .
Der Hund im Video ist nett^^...

----------


## MadMag

:O geiles video. erinnert mich an den "redbull desafio del morro" in rio de janeiro ...

----------


## Kalle86

Hatten wir glaub ich schon einmal, aber wenn ma jetzt schon nen passenden Thread ham...  :Smile: 

http://vimeo.com/groups/3826/videos/3997428

----------


## NOMAD

Ja eine schwierige Frage:

Weiss einer welches Model das bike von Jorge Monzon, dem Fahrer in diesem Video, ist?
Ich kenn mich mit den verschiedenen DH Rädern noch nicht so aus.

----------


## boeseerwolf

könnte ein iron horse sunday sein, aber man siehts ned gescheit

----------


## NOMAD

Ist die Firma Ironhorse nicht pleite gegangen?

Könnte aber sein, die Feder scheint vertical zu laufen, sieht man als er am anfang runter kuckt.

----------


## boeseerwolf

das schon aber die rahmen kann man immer noch kaufen, ich fahr auch einen, bin jetzt ziemlich sicher dass es ein iron horse ist

----------


## da Steff

Derbstes Video..

oida wenns dich da zerlegt...




> das schon aber die rahmen kann man immer noch kaufen, ich fahr auch einen, bin jetzt ziemlich sicher dass es ein iron horse ist


ja, is ein IronHorse, am ende sieht man kurz den grünen Schriftzug am Rahmen

----------

